# Is it ok to bathe my week and a half old goat?



## Maggie1127 (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I bathe my week or so old goat? He stays indoors but has had scours. He has some poo dried to his hair around his bum. I can't figure out how to get this off of him it's pretty tough. I don't want to cause him any pain so I haven't attempted anything but a warm wet rag. Typically I wipe his hind end after a poop but this occurred overnight. Any suggestions? Please and thank you in advance!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

He won't Like you but you can bathe them just make sure That he gets dry before he gets into any drafts but only because he's inside


----------



## Maggie1127 (Feb 11, 2014)

What do you suggest I bathe him in? Baby soap? Puppy wash? And what ab the dried poo hair? Thank you so much!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I use baby shampoo and /or plain water enough water will rinse most of the dried poo off if you have a shower heard in you tub that works perfect just rinse it down the drain


----------



## Maggie1127 (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you thank you thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

He might actually like it if it's warm water. One of our wethers loves baths. He'll almost fall asleep in the stand. Lol We bathe them in the spring. We use just regular shampoo and conditioner sometimes...ours has tea tree oil in it so it makes them smell really good afterwards. I would think soaking his bum in warm water and using a mild shampoo or soap of some kind would work, and some scrubbing of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We had two different bucklings that needed a bathing. We just put warm water in a deep sink and used some mild soap. They didn't seem to mind at all. I just talked to them while washing up the dried poo. Wrapped them in a big beach towel to dry.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor guy, I would just concentrate on his rear end & not give him a full bath but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

dawn blue dish soap works great and if you need a scrub sprinkle in some coffee grounds...they'll rinse out...but only in a utility type sink, lol.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Maggie1127 said:


> What do you suggest I bathe him in? Baby soap? Puppy wash? And what ab the dried poo hair? Thank you so much!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I wouldn't use any soap - just warm water and work the poo out as it softens.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Use warm water and liquid hand soap. That is what I used for my 3 day old doeling with scours. Also I give her Kaopectate and it really helps eliminate the scours. She us now 15 days old and has scours occasionally. I still use the hand soap with warm water and bathe only her butt. Just make sure she doesn't get chilled! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Be cautious about getting the belly button area wet if it is still a bit raw. 
(sometimes the dried cord is still attached, but don't soak the area).


----------



## Maggie1127 (Feb 11, 2014)

His cord is still attached. When does it fall off??


Thank you all so very much for your advice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## scubacoz22 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a 5 week old who still has his umbilical cord attached.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I wouldn't bathe the kid, getting a goat wet even with warm water lowers their core body temp and is not good for them. If his rear is dirty I would just take a wet rag and work the poo out. It will come off eventually.

I've had 2 month old kids still with a cord so it is hard to say when it will fall off, all goats are different.


----------

